# Best Tog Bait?



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been outfished by those who use the smaller crabs that they harvested themselves. They're about 2" wide and have reddish/white body to them. I tribute to the bait because the person was outfishing 10 other guys who were using green crabs and sand fleas.

Has anyone tried the Gulp Peeler Crabs? Do you think store bought mussels/clams would work?

My go to bait has been sand fleas. What's your go to bait?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

1 Asian Shore Crab
2 White Crab
3 Speckled Crab
4 Green Crab
5 Sandfleas
6 Shrimp
7 Blue Crab
8 Hermit Crabs
9 Spider Crab
10 Clam (Mussels)

Thats my list in order 

Although I have landed Tog on Gulp and Fishbites I dont go without real bait


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

*Asian Shore Crab*

That's the one that they've been using. Even people from NY brought them down while fishing on Judith M in Ocean City and caught a 16 pounder! 

So my next question is...how do you go abouts in catching them in MD or DE?


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

Calico Crabs, Fiddler Crabs and Sandfleas are my choice when the Tog are picky.
Calico Crabs have to be harvested cause no store I know of sells them. They may be the ones you are talking about.


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

How would you catch Calico Crabs?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Green crab
Clam


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

whiteka6 said:


> Calico Crabs, Fiddler Crabs and Sandfleas are my choice when the Tog are picky.
> Calico Crabs have to be harvested cause no store I know of sells them. They may be the ones you are talking about.


Is that what you call a Calico ?









Its also called Lady Crab or Speckled Crab


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Bills Sports Shop and Lewes Harbor will sometimes carry White Crab & Asian Shore Crabs .

Asian Shore Crabs are the hardest to catch and its back breaking work but for Speckled and White Crabs .. Just like Crabbing for Blueclaws 

I use my castnet and get plenty


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

off topic but wen is the best time for tog? can you fish em through winter or certain times?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

croaker83 said:


> off topic but wen is the best time for tog? can you fish em through winter or certain times?


It depends on where ya go. Here in Yankee land the regs are........

4 fish 1/1 to 4/30

1 fish 7/16 to 11/15

6 fish 11/16 to 12/31

ALL fish must be 14 inches or bigger.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

thanxz ruddedogg is it best wen its cold?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

croaker83 said:


> thanxz ruddedogg is it best wen its cold?


Not really. Like I said depending on where you fish. I can only speak for the area around me.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

They are also called Marsh Crabs, you have to catch them yourselves. The shops in the area will carry them occasionally. Catching my own crabs was one of my favorite things to do other than actually fishing.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Anthony said:


> They are also called Marsh Crabs, you have to catch them yourselves. The shops in the area will carry them occasionally. Catching my own crabs was one of my favorite things to do other than actually fishing.


Marsh Crabs are Fiddlers Crabs .


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know any good areas around the MD/DE/VA region for catching fiddlers or maybe even black crabs? Please feel free to PM, thanks


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 2, 2008)

*crab search in DE or MD*

I'm heading out this Sunday to search for crabs. If I strike out, I can still buy green crabs and sand fleas. I also bought 2 bags of Gulp Peeler Crabs. My bait experiment continues...:fishing:

Looking for that 10 pounder!!!


----------

